# Oh for Pete's sake... (Lots of Pics!)



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Today is apparently a day of pictures. My DF is in the other room, and I hear him yell, "Honey come here right now. Right now right now right now! Quick, quick, quickER!"

So I go running, thinking something's on fire... And he points out the window. What I saw did in fact make me run outside as fast as I could, brandishing my camera.

Oh my god. GOATS. :shrug:

(For the record, these pics are in chronological order)

















































(---v ... Do I have something in my teeth...?)
























And, lastly, doesn't that hair piece really bring out her beautiful copper eyes...?









I really hope you guys had the quality of laugh that I did out of this... lol How could I keep it to myself? :ROFL:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is hilarious.... :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: Alfalfa Angel~


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! How funny and cute!!!! In the 4th pic down the other one looks like it's laughing too LOL


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Very funny !! Goats just seem to be right there where you are going to throw some hay.. they wear it well though :crazy:


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh I wasn't throwing hay. She did that to herself. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is way to cute!!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

:ROFL: What a hoot! I just  the close up where she's facing the camera with sprigs sprouting out of her poll like a bad toupe'. :slapfloor: 

Deb Mc


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Soooo cute!!! 

-Tina


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

What a generous girl, to feed her friends! 

Your goats are just adorable.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that's room service with a smile!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beutiful wig! lol!
pics 3 to 6: 
hey you got somethin on your head
i do? where?!
right there!
where?!
come over here a little...
can you get it?
ya, hang on...
did ya get it all?
ya, i got most if it...

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha..............


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:slapfloor: Next time someone asks about why you keep horns on goats, you can say they act as AC and walking hay racks. :ROFL: 

Gina


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

rofl she is soooo beautiful, I LOVE her eyes. What a crack up.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

silly little munchers........


----------

